# Satsuma Orange tree.



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

My Satsuma Orange tree is covered with new growth approx 7" to 8' long but no blooms. Will it have any blooms this year because I love those oranges!


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm not too far from you(Alvin). My Satsuma Orange have bloomed and set fruit already. Now my Rio Red Grapefruit is another story hope it blooms soon. I did get a real good harvest off it last year for it's size.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I lost my blooms in one of the late fronts

Lots of new growth... But no blooms, unlike last year


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Last year, not many blooms or fruit like the year before. This year this thing is going wild in new growth.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

I don't mean to steal this thread but my Satsuma Orange tree after 3 years of non-blooming, this year it has hundreds of flowers and new shoots have lots of flowers and they're already bending down, so when the fruits get bigger there is no way these new branches could support them. The question is, should I prune them now or later? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Hmmm, mine is full of blooms and small fruit already. Looks to be a great year for mine.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Shape the tree to be bushy, so shorten the branches so they can support the fruit

Some guys even shape them to where they can reach the fruit, if its to high to reach the fruit it's wasted, is the theory

Those of you who have blooms and fruit are the lucky ones ... Good job


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Muddskipper said:


> Some guys even shape them to where they can reach the fruit, if its to high to reach the fruit it's wasted, is the theory


Or....They could invest in a ladder.


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

My dad would take a 1x4 and cut a notch on one end so that the board could hold up the branches when the fruit got larger & heavier. And we also used ladders to reach the top.
My satsuma was covered with blooms and now is full of baby satsumas. Would be wonderful if all produced but I'm also realistic.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

portalto said:


> My dad would take a 1x4 and cut a notch on one end so that the board could hold up the branches when the fruit got larger & heavier. And we also used ladders to reach the top.
> My satsuma was covered with blooms and now is full of baby satsumas. Would be wonderful if all produced but I'm also realistic.


Good tip...I may try the boards for support.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSchulte (Apr 21, 2014)

baytownboy said:


> My Satsuma Orange tree is covered with new growth approx 7" to 8' long but no blooms. Will it have any blooms this year because I love those oranges!


Have you fertilized the tree this year? And remember, citrus are thirsty trees. Lots of water gives lots of good fruit.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

BSchulte said:


> Have you fertilized the tree this year? And remember, citrus are thirsty trees. Lots of water gives lots of good fruit.


Did not this year, but the year before, the drive in ground fertilizer stakes.
Not one single bloom, just new growth this year. I am in Baytown.


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

I want to get me a couple of fruit trees to grow in pots since we will be moving houses in about four years, but being far from having a green thumb I have a couple of questions.

1) Do satsuma's grow good in pots?
2) Do I need to buy two trees for pollination reasons?
3) Where is a good place to purchase some trees?

I'm thinking about planting a garden too, but with 1 year old twins it's hard to find time so I thought trees are the easiest way to go for now.


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

My Satsuma is just now getting leaves again. The last ice we had took all the leaves. I know there won't be any fruit just glad to see signs of life. Oh I did have 2 leaves that survived.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

beer catcher said:


> .....
> 
> 1) Do satsuma's grow good in pots? you can grow citrus in pots with the right dirt....most all of the dirt sold will not work...it simply does not drain and kills the trees from wet feet
> This is about the only one that works properly that you can buy - http://www.natureswayresources.com/products.html#B3
> ...


Big pots for the citrus is the way to go...get them out of their potting mix and into the right soil....but you could do the same with veggies in those big pots...so don't limit yourself to just citrus

The citrus needs a good 6hrs of sunlight...unfiltered

Note: I have approx 13 citrus in containers from Citron Buddahs hand to limequats... Ask me a question, because I have made my mistakes and wasted plenty of money


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## beer catcher (Oct 15, 2008)

I appreciate the info Mudd. I've been in contact with Mr. Panzarella, and we may be meeting so I a can get a couple of trees from him. He has a Brown Select Satsuma with small fruit that I'm interested in.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

beer catcher said:


> I appreciate the info Mudd. I've been in contact with Mr. Panzarella, and we may be meeting so I a can get a couple of trees from him. He has a Brown Select Satsuma with small fruit that I'm interested in.


He is the man when it comes to citrus....your in good hands with him


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

I have a Satsuma tangerine tree that I have been growing in pot for the past 3 years. Through 3 winters I know that it could survive, the hardest freeze would just kill off a few branches but that helped pruning it and it produced fruits the following spring. Last year spider mites got it good, a bunch of leaves fell but now replaced by a bunch of blooms. It's going to have a lot of fruits this year, not sure if I should pick out some so the other ones could be bigger. I'm sure one tiny branch cannot support that many fruits.


----------

